# Sauerkraut Update



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

About three weeks ago, I started an experiment making sauerkraut....and asked about how to tell when it is done.

I think I found the answer to my question, LOL, ....its done when you can't stand to be in the house with it any longer. After smelling it, may be difficult to eat for my wife... but the first taste test went well for me and if I don't succumb to food poisoning might declare it a success. 

I suspect it will be a good long time before the next batch goes in the pot...and it will set outside while getting ready.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Looks great.
I like the smell of kraut fermenting, but then I'm Czech.:rotfl:

I didn't grow any cabbages this year, I may just buy a few heads this year.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Does it need to be made at a certain temperature to ferment? I've been thinking about trying to make a batch,but would probably make it in the barn where it's still cold at night.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, according to the little pamphlet that came with our new croc it shouldn't get below about 70 deg. Delays fermentation. For me that meant storing in the house and smelling it everyday, LOL.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If it's good kraut,I reckon you smell it again after you eat it. Looks like I need to find a crock.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Was just given a 10 gallon crock, have cabbage in the garden, would like to make sauerkraut but have no idea how to start. Would love a step by step how to, if anyone has time. Thanks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Postman,

I can tell you what I did. 

First, clean the crock real good. You don't want to have any bacteria there. Then clean the cabbage removing the outer leaves and shred it. I used two large heads from the garden. 

Place layer of the shredded cabbage in the pot and press down firmly until liquid forms. Sprinkle some pickling salt over each layer. Repeat. Place weighing stones on top. If liquid does not rise 1-3 inches above the stones, add boiled cooled salt water. Cover and let stand in a warm place 68 to 72 deg. After fermentation has started, you move the pot to a slightly cooler place like 59 to 64 deg. until ready.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks, gonna give it a try when my cabbage gets a little bigger.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Postman said:


> Thanks, gonna give it a try when my cabbage gets a little bigger.


havent'd tied to make it, but a friend from Ukraine makes it a lot... he adds a shredded carrot to every head of cabbage, also just a slight sprinkle(mabye 1/2 teaspoon) of sugar to aid fermentation... 
it's very good


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Lark, what kind of crock are you using? We use one of these for kraut and pickles:










You pour water in the lip after the lid is installed to keep air from flowing into the crock (CO2 can escape). We leave it in our pantry for 6 weeks when making kraut and have never had an issue with odors.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It is very similar to the one you have pictured, Goatchze. 

The first batch in mine, it was about 1/2 full. Next time I think I would have more cabbage and add water to the top to manage the smells as you mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

OK. Also, when we make it, I actually "pack" the cabbage with what is essentially a big muddling stick. I imagine you can buy them, but I built mine out of scrap oak I had from making furniture.

I don't just press down, I repeatedly pound on the cabbage, breaking cell walls and releasing more liquid. I don't add the next layer of cabbage until I can start seeing liquid each time I hit the cabbage. In conjunction with the salt, I've never had a need to add additional water.

Good luck!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Goat's right mash the each layer till you see the liquid . I like mine with some dill , jalapenos , and shredded carrots . You shouldn't have to add any water .


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Paul Marx said:


> Goat's right mash the each layer till you see the liquid . I like mine with some dill , jalapenos , and shredded carrots . You shouldn't have to add any water .


I will take 3 jars.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello???


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Mine will be in the crock two weeks Saturday. Can't tell it's doing much, smells like kraut, bubbling a bit around the edges. A friend says let it go 4 to 6 weeks. Wife will make me move out before then.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Yum! ZELI !

My Czech grandma's house always smelled like zeli ( kraut) in the Spring when cabbage was ready. She did enough to last three families for a year, had multiple crocks of it. 

I didn't like it as a kid but love it now. Sometimes she would add caraway seed to it. 

My grandpa always had a funny little Czech saying about flatulence from it, something about the piglet squealing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Postman said:


> Mine will be in the crock two weeks Saturday. Can't tell it's doing much, smells like kraut, bubbling a bit around the edges. A friend says let it go 4 to 6 weeks. Wife will make me move out before then.


I feel your pain, LOL. But based on my experience, its better to wait like your friend says...if you can somehow stand the pain of the smell.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Learn something new every day,and today it's Zeli. Much more pleasant sounding word than sauerkraut. My Kraut sister-in-law won't think so.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine is taking for ever . It's not bubbling , and doesn't smell bad . I'm gonna just let it sit . I did taste it yesterday and it sort of tastes like Zeli . Mr. Barham , we will hook up .


----------

